# Playoffs - Game #3: #3 Phoenix Suns (1) @ #6 Portland Trail Blazers (1) - 4/22



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* When: Thursday, 10:00PMEST/8:00PMMT/7:00PMPST
Where: Rose Garden - Portland, Oregon
TV: NBATV*












*Playoff Schedule/Results*
*Game 1: L 100-105 vs Portland Trail Blazers
Game 2: W 119-90 vs Portland Trail Blazers
Game 3: 10:00p.m. Thursday, April 22 at Portland (NBATV)
Game 4: 4:30 p.m. Saturday, April 24 at Portland (TNT)
Game 5*: 10:30 p.m Monday, April 26 at Phoenix (TNT)
Game 6*: TBD Thursday, April 29 at Portland (TBD)
Game 7*: TBD Saturday, May 1 at Phoenix (TNT)
*












*Phoenix Suns (54-28)

Starters: 





































PG Steve Nash | SG Jason Richardson | SF Grant Hill | PF Amar'e Stoudemire | C Jarron Collins * 















*Portland Trail Blazers (50-32)

Starters: 





































PG Andre Miller | SG Rudy Fernandez | SF Nicolas Batum | PF LaMarcus Aldridge | C Marcus Camby* 






*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....STAYFOCUSED!*
​


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I think this is a bit more than staying focused. A back-to-back win against Portland is a complete momentum changer. Especially to have a really solid win in their arena. They are going to need even more intensity than last game. 

I think this will be Amare's big playoff game of the early postseason.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I think it fits. They need to stay as focused as last game and bring it again. Not one of those, "oh, we're playing a crappy team, can't lose sight of anything." Need to avoid having to have another "must win" in game 4. 


Amare is due for a huge game. Hopefully, we get Jrich going again early. We're almost unbeatable when he is.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Even though I missed it so far, this is what I mean by staying focused. Suns came out and blitzed them again. Jrich is having an even better game tonight. Bench has 19 pts


66-37, Suns at the half.


Jrich 21 pts (7-10)

Amare 13 pts (6-10).


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Suns 108, Trail Blazers 89*

Once again, **** you, Portland.


Jrich 42 pts (13-19) 8 rebs, 3 stls. 


Suns came out blazing, but need to clean up the stuff from the 2nd half. Blew 32 pt lead to 11 pts at one point. More pissed about that than happy about the win. Jrich basically saved our *** in the half.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

I really don't think Amare's going to be having a breakout game this series against the Blazers since they're gearing everything towards stopping him when he rolls after the setting the pick. They're picking the poison of getting bombarded by threes instead of getting thrashed inside.


----------

